# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Swing] Centr un texte dans un JTextPane

## titi_22

Bonjour,

J'aimerais centr un texte dans un JTextPane ou bien un JTextArea, mais je ne vois vraiment pas comment faire car j'ai essay plusieurs petite bidouilles mais rien  faire le texte  l'intrieur des composants reste toujours align a gauche.
Si le texte tiendrais sur une ligne le tour serait jouer avec un Jtextfield, mais non il me faut 2 lignes. Et en plus je ne peux pas utiliser de balise html  cause de la conception globale de l'application.

Merci pour vos rponses.




[Modr par Didier]
Ajout de tag dans le titre
Lire les rgles du forum : Rgles du forum Java

----------


## GLDavid

A mon avis, avec un JEditorPane, tu pourras centrer ton texte comme tu le veux.

@ ++

----------


## titi_22

Ok, merci! je vais essayer.

Mais si quelqu'un aurait un petit exemple de code  me soumettre cel serait gnial car j'avoue ne pas trop savoir comment utiliser le jeditorpane.

@+

----------


## titi_22

Personne n'a d'ide?

----------


## GLDavid

Un petit link qui peut t'aider !

@ ++

----------


## titi_22

Ok, merci pour le petit links. Mais en fait j'ai reussit  le faire avec un jtextPane.
Si cela interesse quelqu'un voici les quelques lignes de code qui resolvent le problme.



```

```

a+

----------


## kha_yassine

Merci titi_22  :;):

----------


## wilfryjules

::help:: 

Bonjour,  moi je souhaiterais ne centrer qu'une partie du texte,  savoir le titre, et non tout le contenu du JTextPane.
Mais je n'y parviens point.

Comment faire ?

Voici mon code:



```

```


Mais ce code me centre TOUT le texte !! ::calim2::

----------

